# Parade Floats



## Blake Bowden (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone have photos or suggestions for a Masonic parade float?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 10, 2009)

Would a mini Lodge with an altar, pillars, and such be inappropriate?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 10, 2009)

HAHA right after I found this I read your post...


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha well, yes, that figures.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 10, 2009)

There is a photo in our lodge of the guys dressed as the famous Texas Masons (SFA, SH, etc.) with the float decorated and the man of the famous Mason.  I thought it was cool, but I like history more than some.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 11, 2009)

Just be sure if you plan to actually build and use one that GL has given its blessing.  They can be kinda touchy about appearing in public as Masons (aprons etc...)  There are actually some events that have been specifically ruled as NO APRONS in the past.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 11, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Just be sure if you plan to actually build and use one that GL has given its blessing.  They can be kinda touchy about appearing in public as Masons (aprons etc...)  There are actually some events that have been specifically ruled as NO APRONS in the past.



God forbid we wear aprons in public and make people ask ,'what are those guys wearing?'.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 11, 2009)

Im just saying, they apparently feel the need to put it in several places in the law book...

_Art. 38. (38). Lodges Appearing in Public. The Grand Master may grant dispensations to Lodges to appear in public for any proper Masonic purpose including, but not limited to fundraising activities, which funds are to be used exclusively for any purpose consistent with the principles and purposes of Masonry, or the Laws of this Grand Lodge; but no dispensation shall be granted to Lodges to appear in public at any function except one of noncontroversial, nonpartisan, nonsectarian, patriot and/or community character. (Revised 1989)_

_Art. 240. (278) Appearing in Public. No Lodge shall appear in a public procession or make any public display as a Masonic body except to bury a Brother or to celebrate the anniversaries of Saints John, unless by dispensation from the Grand Master as provided and limited by Title 1, Chapter 7, Article 38 in which latter event the proceedings must be reported to the Grand Master as soon as possible thereafter. The Grand Master may designate the presiding officer in such dispensation. The Grand Master may grant a dispensation for a Lodge to have a float in a parade, or to participate in special historical occasions if the Grand Master shall determine that such occasion is of proper historical significance and that Lodge participation will result in a definite enhancement of the public image of Freemasonry.
Notes on Decisions:
Dispensations have been refused to Lodges or Masons as such, either individually or in groups to appear at or participate in the following gatherings:
(a) Divine Services.
(b) March in Loyalty Parade.
(c) Act as escort in Commandery Easter Services.
(d) Attend Odd Fellows Anniversary.
(e) Funeral not conducted by a Lodge.
(f) Attend a Fair._

I can only think of a few reasons why...


----------



## owls84 (Aug 12, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, I may be because I haven't pulled my book out and looked, but doens't article 38 speak on the duties of the GM and then article 240 speaks to the constituent Lodges? Is so I could see it needed. You have to give the GM power to grant dispensation and you have to explain to the Lodges the procedure to get the dispensation.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 12, 2009)

We have special dispensation to wear Aprons for the Come and Take It ceremony, however the jewels stay at the Lodge.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

blake said:


> HAHA right after I found this I read your post...



i fully expect to see this float leading the charge when Freemasonry reveals itself to be the conspiracy that it truly is.

"terrific district" and "The Wonderful World of Freemasonry" <--- awesome.  I can just see some guy printing that out on 8x5 paper and cutting/taping the pages together.

Disclaimer: this post is just me joking around


----------

